# Guide to Video BIOS flashing



## W1zzard (May 24, 2004)

Show article


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 28, 2004)

*What about atflash...*

Does this program can flash from windows, is it reliable program? Because i would not like to experiment with this programs. is it matter what kind of system (ntsc, pal...) i use and how do i know what type my card support? I have asus radeon 9600se.


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 30, 2004)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Does this program can flash from windows, is it reliable program? Because i would not like to experiment with this programs. is it matter what kind of system (ntsc, pal...) i use and how do i know what type my card support? I have asus radeon 9600se.



Use ati winflash to flash from windows


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 27, 2004)

*modding x800 pro powercolor*

hi guys, i am gonna buy a x800 pro powercolor vivo next week. do u recommend this brand?
should i use the x800 xt pe bios from powercolor for this card, or the saphire x800xt pe bios for better overclockability?

ur help is appreciated.

Andy


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 14, 2004)

*unFlashed Bios*

hi! i´ve tryed it like WIZZARD explains , put Atiflash utl 1.6 and the downloaded ...Hynix.2.8.bin in a diskette , and get the message on reboot as follows:
                      Rem disc/another support
                       Press key to reiniciate
and after pressed all Keyboard keys ,  displays allways the same...Frown
Please any help is wellcome...Thanks in advance.


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 14, 2004)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> hi guys, i am gonna buy a x800 pro powercolor vivo next week. do u recommend this brand?
> should i use the x800 xt pe bios from powercolor for this card, or the saphire x800xt pe bios for better overclockability?
> 
> ur help is appreciated.
> ...


 
Andy... I don't think you can say any one BIOS works better than another. I believe it's more card specific as to what BIOS works best. Some people say Sapphire others say Connect3D while I use the ATI (early version) BIOS which works and benches best for my card. So you may need to try several to find the right match ...


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 14, 2004)

Aguiar said:
			
		

> hi! i´ve tryed it like WIZZARD explains , put Atiflash utl 1.6 and the downloaded ...Hynix.2.8.bin in a diskette , and get the message on reboot as follows:
> Rem disc/another support
> Press key to reiniciate
> and after pressed all Keyboard keys ,  displays allways the same...Frown
> Please any help is wellcome...Thanks in advance.



Aguiar... what boot method did you select under advanced? A simple way to do it is to create a bootable disk. Place the Bios and flashrom files on the disk. Boot and run the flashrom tool from the a: prompt


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 15, 2004)

Urlyin Thanks ... but i´m really messed up with the boot metod.I´ve followed the "www.bootdisk.com" link and came up with crossed eyes,"...need 6 blank disk..." my god must be mistaken everithing.Meanwhile go search more info.


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 15, 2004)

Aguiar said:
			
		

> Urlyin Thanks ... but i´m really messed up with the boot metod.I´ve followed the "www.bootdisk.com" link and came up with crossed eyes,"...need 6 blank disk..." my god must be mistaken everithing.Meanwhile go search more info.



If you're running XP just put a blank disk in the floppy drive select My Computer. right click on the A: drive and select Format, in format there is a selection to create a bootable disk. Create the disk and copy the flashrom files and the Bios file you plan to use. Rename the BIOS file to 8 characters with the same file extention of .bin and then you should be ready to boot from the floppy...
At the a: prompt type flashrom -f -p 0 biosname.bin ( that's a zero not the letter O )

good luck


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 16, 2004)

Urlyin many thanks...Man i run yours precious instructions,everything cool until i receive this $#")?(/ message...
SERIAL ROM
"newbios.bin" file open error    (newbios.bin is the name i gave to new bios to flash)
ERROR 0FL01 : press ´1´to continue   
I´ve noticed that when i download the file it became a "AVG file update" and not a .bin,
could that be the problem.If it is i don´t know what program of mine is doing that.
Plesase if you fill i´m getting too bore for you SAY IT...bye


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 16, 2004)

Not sure where AVG file came from ... I think the first thing you should do is backup the BIOS that's on the card now using .... flashrom -s 0 oldbios.bin          .... Try to download the BIOS file again...


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 17, 2004)

*time*

this time managed it with .bin file bios but get same error, "ERROR 0FL01"
I,ve backuped it for the 1st time,but thanks for reminding it.Go to search for "ERROR 0FL01" meaning.Later tell you something ;».


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 17, 2004)

tried "about" anything could get from several flashrom commands (-i;-f -p;...)and allways get open file error "ERROR 0FL01".Noticed at flashrom -i that serial rom is locked ,could that be a reason for the error?


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 19, 2004)

whenever I've gotton that error it was because I spelled the bios name incorrect. Make sure your Bios name is 8 characters or less. type it in  flashrom -f -p 0 bios.bin 
with the bios.bin being the name of the bios you are flashing with...


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 21, 2004)

Hullo Urlyin , all clear.The mistake was really bad renaming the file,`cause i was puting the ".bin" in the "name of the file,eg."newbios.bin" instead of "newbios" .bin.Now i managed evrything all the way.But...you know what???I bealive that i ruined my VGA
by OC it.Now i can´t run it in 3D...a lot of wrong images when i run any game or benchmark suite.I think it whas the memories that fade away...´cause i bealive it happens before the flashing bios...I´m steel in warranty time and i´ll try to change it ...wish me luck and thanks for your´s marvelous helps...May i make you my masterGURU for ever...EHEHEH!bye i´ll keep in toutch.


----------



## Borg (Nov 17, 2004)

Excellent


----------



## Aguiar (Nov 21, 2004)

*UrLyin*

hello felas.Here i am back in busines with new 9800SE.  .Starting all over again,but carefull and smooth as is necessary.Tell you about later.bye


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 22, 2004)

Aguiar said:
			
		

> hello felas.Here i am back in busines with new 9800SE.  .Starting all over again,but carefull and smooth as is necessary.Tell you about later.bye



Very well Aguiar ... let us know how you make out


----------



## Unregistered (Dec 11, 2004)

*Updating BIOS*

Hello i have GeForce4Ti4200 and i've managed to erase the EEPROM/Firmware from it. And now that i've tried with pci-
vga card at PCI and my geforce at AGP booting up with bootdisk and nvflash ver.5.10 setting up the new BIOS, it 
woun't update.

Just when i type "nvflash -f 4.28.20.16.bin" (which should be the correct function) it just gets the functionlist from the 
nvflash.exe. 

And when just typing "nvflash 4.28.20.16.bin" it types back
NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.10)

Error: Firmware image filename must have a *.rom or *.nvr extension


----------



## Nergal (Dec 11, 2004)

open the bios with RADedit(? or something to edit a bios with in windows)
save it then as 4.28.20.16.ROM !

try again, it will work


----------



## Volcom (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey guys i need some advice please

Ok I have downloaded the 9800pro bios which I needed but I need to make a bootable Cd cos I don’t have a Floppy drive But how do I make the GeCube.9800PRO.128.Samsung28.bin into a ISO? This is really confusing me and hoe some one can help me out here

I would really appreciate it thanks


----------



## Volcom (Jan 21, 2005)

Also DO i need to make the GeCube.9800PRO.128.Samsung28.bin    into a ISO?


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 21, 2005)

no 

the .bin file is the file extention that the computer uses for ISO image files, so as far as I know it already is an ISO image.


----------



## Dinmaster007 (Mar 28, 2005)

i try adn use the program, i get in and everything but when i try and see what adapters i have, (atiflash -p 0 atix800.bin) it says there is no 0 adapter. and when i try and look for the information it gives me another error. i dont know hwo to fix it. im going to try and use the flashrom.


----------



## dinmaster007 (Mar 28, 2005)

update*
my adapter says its locked, so i force it. then when i do that it gives me this sound, do de di. and i reboot go back into windows and check atitool, everything is still the same. what do i do?


----------



## Dinmaster007 (Mar 28, 2005)

i got it working, but it re-named my card from a x800 pro-vivo pci-e to a x800se.... probably because of a laser cut? or something. i dont know, i heard that if you have a laser cut that you can fix it byusing one of those conductive pens.


----------



## pl4gue (Mar 29, 2005)

x800pro's don't have lasercuts .... which bios did you flash ? did you do a BACKUP of youre old bios?


----------



## dinmaster007 (Apr 6, 2005)

yea i did have a backup , its ok. i have a pci-e x800 pro vivo. im going to use the hardware mod. with the conductive paint to unlock it


----------



## Aguiar (Apr 24, 2005)

hullo! softmoded a 9800SE and everything went ok , except that i can´t make the Windows XP pro boot with AGPx4 that is fully supported at my MOBO (sl-kv2-ct).It runs ok when I enable it and reinitiate , but when I shut down Windows and boot it the next time I have no boot , must enter "security mode" , uninstall the drivers and only then it boot up.I wonder if it´s because the drivers (softmoded) aren´t WHQL ?
Apreciate any consideration about...URLYIN hope you´re fine.


----------



## Unregistered (May 3, 2005)

*cant flash agp bios*

hi, I have an ATI 9600 PRO, and when i turn my computer on, lights and fans turn on but there´s no POST, i know it´s the video card because i tried another one and the computer started, i took it to check and they told me the card is fine (it has continuty or something) so i thought maybe the vga bios got corrupted, im trying to flash the card bios but the computer wont boot if the agp card is there, i can boot it just with the pci... i checked bios settings and primary vga bios is set to PCI. my mobo is an asus A7N8X deluxe. any sugestions? thanks...


----------



## Unregistered (May 9, 2005)

*Asus x800pro ViVo*

hi i have a x800pro r420 and i wanna flash it 2 xt 16p i have flashed it with a gigabyte xt bios , ati xt pe bios and many but i get no 16pipelines but i get 520/560 with 12p ... sombody can help me ???

sorry for bad english ...


Greets


----------



## GeZuS (Jun 17, 2005)

Got a proplem with flashing my 9800 pro to XT. i got an error. i put a pci card in so i could reflash my 9800 paperwight, and i keep getting errors trying to flash that. it keep saying "Flash not detected" i tryed atiflash, and flashrom. im clueless. please help!!!


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 19, 2005)

How come in the BIOS collection for sapphire there are multiple BIOSs for x800xt pe in AGP, except none in PCI-e?


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a Palit 9800 SE 256bit with 128MB Samsung 2.8 memory. It softmods perfectly with both W1zzard's drivers and the Omegas. Now I want to BIOS flash it to a 9800 PRO, but flashrom and atiflash don't seem to work.

Whenever I try to flash a BIOS to the card, flasrom and atiflash report "Error 0FL01". I can't find a Palit BIOS for a 9800 PRO so I've tried the flash with other PRO BIOSes with 2.8 Samsumg memory - but I get the same error message every time. I even tried dumping my card's original BIOS, changing the clocks, and flashing it back - but I still get "Error 0FL01"! Even when using the -f switch.

Does this mean my card's BIOS is locked in some way? Or do I need to specify an additional switch(es) to flashrom or atiflash?


----------



## CoLdFuSiOn (Sep 27, 2005)

*ATIflash issue*

Hello, I have been trying to flash my video card using ATIflash and somehow can't get it to work. I have a Sapphire X800 Pro PCIE and I'm trying to flash it to a Sapphire X800 XT PCIE to unlock the 16 pipes. 

I've gotten ATIflash loaded via DOS and I've gotten to the point where I type A:\atiflash and it shows the list of commands that you can use. But, when I try to flash the bios, or when I try to save it, it just sits there after I hit enter. No messages, no errors, nothing. All it shows is a blank line that I can't type anythign into. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 27, 2005)

you must use the modded flashrom from this site to change pipeline configuration


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 3, 2005)

*Omg Read This*

Ok, i flashed x850 pro (ATI) - to ati X850xt, vwalla - anywho, temps didnt jump much... didnt unlock the pipes =(..... all the sudden 92c..... wowa! Ok, for some odd reason I donno why, but... This bios disables the fan on the GPU! omgooses....... well i saw it happen flashed it back, thought i did something wrong. Redownloaded, new disk... flashed again no pipes, but clocks came out ok... fan goes off ='(


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 7, 2005)

HI guys,

Im having problems with making my USB boot disk. I used a slightly different guide and got the boot sector on the device and was able to boot into DOS from the USB.

About an hour later i decided to put some files on it to see if i could access them via DOS.
When i plugged the device in again, it showed up like usual as new hardware then rebooted my computer.

I tried seeing if my MB Bios would recognize it as it did before but it doesnt even recognize it. I tried pressing the reset button on the device (MPIO FL100 mp3 player) to no avail.

I just want to get it to show up for like 30 seconds so i can put the original files back on and use the guide from this site. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 15, 2005)

*flashing X800Pro to XT*

I've been trying to flash my Asus X800Pro VIVO to unlock the additional 4 pipes. But whenever i use flashrom to change my bios to a 16 pipe Pro, or even an XT nothing changes accept the clock speed. I never get the additional 4 pipelines. Is there anything that you have to do after you made the disk, load it in bios, and send it as flashrom -f -p 0 namethatcamewithfile.bin? it loads and everything works fine, but i never get the additional 4 pipelines. Could it be that my VIVO model doesn't have them on here, or am i doing something wrong? please help


----------



## Conlan (Nov 12, 2005)

I also cannot get the modded flashrom to work in DOS. I have followed the C3D mod article to the letter. Any help???


----------



## Conlan (Nov 12, 2005)

NM i got it. I had to extract the flashrom files to the desktop, then send them to the floppy one at a time. Booted into DOS and unlocked 4 pipes.


----------



## saraskas (Feb 22, 2006)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> If you're running XP just put a blank disk in the floppy drive select My Computer. right click on the A: drive and select Format, in format there is a selection to create a bootable disk. Create the disk and copy the flashrom files and the Bios file you plan to use. Rename the BIOS file to 8 characters with the same file extention of .bin and then you should be ready to boot from the floppy...
> At the a: prompt type flashrom -f -p 0 biosname.bin ( that's a zero not the letter O )
> 
> good luck



Hi,
Sorry for this kind of question:
How to copy flashrom files into a flopy: into 1 folder, or  to copy each file separately?
Cheers
Saras


----------



## trents (Feb 25, 2006)

*Where's the content for ATI flash using windows?*

Where's the content? The page is there but is blank. Is it no longer possible to flash from Windows?


----------



## sp1n (Mar 6, 2006)

hey, I've decided to make a DOS partition for flashing. I've gone trough all steps and now I need to put DOS on that partition... where do I get some of that from?


----------



## sp1n (Mar 6, 2006)

trents said:
			
		

> Where's the content? The page is there but is blank. Is it no longer possible to flash from Windows?



You have to use WinFox for that. Download from here then go to

<primary>\Windows\system32\WinFox\wfxflash.exe


----------



## trents (Mar 7, 2006)

sp1n said:
			
		

> hey, I've decided to make a DOS partition for flashing. I've gone trough all steps and now I need to put DOS on that partition... where do I get some of that from?



You can get a FreeDos from:www.freedos.org/

It's an open source community project, like Linux is.

Why in the world do you want to go to all the trouble to put a dos partition on your harddrive just to flash your video card? Don't you have a floppy drive or a cd burner?

Steve


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2006)

sp1n said:
			
		

> You have to use WinFox for that. Download from here then go to
> 
> <primary>\Windows\system32\WinFox\wfxflash.exe



does winfox work on all nvidia cards?


----------



## sp1n (Mar 7, 2006)

*trents*, I've got a burner but I know you can't burn (backup) from DOS, so I've had to do this, and my floppy drive is ..uhmm... it maybe faulty diskettes but doesn't seem to work at all :/

*W1zzard*, I've downloaded WinFox to flash my bios for a 6600LE, all I've got was a horrible (and I mean it) GUI made by someone high. That utility didn't work for me, maybe it will for you, but put on your radiation googles for that GUI before you try it out.


----------



## trents (Mar 7, 2006)

SP1n,

To create a DOS partition you will either have to repartition your hard drive (wich means having to reload Windows and all your software) or use some kind of partition resizing utility. There is a free open source program for doing this called "GParted" that comes with the Linux distro "Ubuntu 5.10 Live". This is a Linux version that runs entirely from a CD so you can try it and not have to load it on your hard drive. I don't know if much else that is free out there. I haven't tried it so I can't vouch for it. You may already have something to do that, however


----------



## sp1n (Mar 7, 2006)

trents said:
			
		

> SP1n,
> 
> To create a DOS partition you will either have to repartition your hard drive (wich means having to reload Windows and all your software) or use some kind of partition resizing utility. There is a free open source program for doing this called "GParted" that comes with the Linux distro "Ubuntu 5.10 Live". This is a Linux version that runs entirely from a CD so you can try it and not have to load it on your hard drive. I don't know if much else that is free out there. I haven't tried it so I can't vouch for it. You may already have something to do that, however



thanks for the effort of typing it all, but I've already figured and done it 5 minutes after my first post here (you can do it easily in Windows with Disk Management)

did all of that only to know that my 6600LE was A4 revision and hw locked..


----------



## brad7777 (Mar 12, 2006)

*x800 gto - x850xt*

mod bios from teck powerups atiflash -p -f 0 modbios16p.bin after i restated computer 
video card did not start up is there any way i can fix this becuase i dont have a pci card
to reflash agp card.

thanks brad


----------



## wicken (May 30, 2006)

when i try to run it from my USB memory stick i get this error

"no DPMI - Get csdpmi*b.zip"

can anybody tell me how to resolve it?


----------



## oqix (Aug 15, 2006)

*Very BIG problem*

I have GF 5900 XT from MSI and I have a big problem with bios.
I was try flesh bios with wfflash but computer freeze and I restart him.
After the restart computer I saw only black screen and nothing more.
So I use PCI VGA card and try re-flesh bios but it isnt work because
program detect error: 
Could not enable the PROM pins!
I try meny bioses but always same problem.
Please help me. 

BTW sorry for bad english.


----------



## Kanryo (Oct 14, 2006)

wicken

I got the same problem you did.  It's some sort of driver that you need to start.  Go Here
and download the file.  In your USB stick, create a folder called "dpmi" and unzip the contents of that zip file to it(BIN and MANIFEST folders.)  Then, when booting from the USB, cd to dpmi/bin, and type "cwsdpmi -p".  It should tell you it initialized a driver or something.  Then nvflash should work(somewhat.)  For me, it said it couldn't find an Nvidia display adapter. 

I have no idea if this is just me or not.  I just got two new video cards replaced by ASUS after my old ones melted, so that could be it.  If anyone has any idea what to do from here, I would love you long time if you tell me.  Thanks.


----------



## oqix (Oct 14, 2006)

Kanryo said:


> wicken
> 
> I got the same problem you did.  It's some sort of driver that you need to start.  Go Here
> and download the file.  In your USB stick, create a folder called "dpmi" and unzip the contents of that zip file to it(BIN and MANIFEST folders.)  Then, when booting from the USB, cd to dpmi/bin, and type "cwsdpmi -p".  It should tell you it initialized a driver or something.  Then nvflash should work(somewhat.)  For me, it said it couldn't find an Nvidia display adapter.
> ...





Thanks for goodwill. I was try flash bios with other Mainboard.  After flash bios I restart PC and when my computer boot up the card was good. Before I has ECS K7S6a :shadedshu  and now I have MSI K7N2 Delta2 Platinum . I dont have problem with my graphic card. 
If anybody have this problem try flash bios in the other mainboard and use nvflash program.  I hope that manual can help with your problem. 
BTW sorry for bad english.


----------



## Darkmind (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a slight problem.. I flashed my video card bios (from x850Pro to an x850XT) from a bootable CD.. I followed all the instructions, and it only showed up as 12 rendering pipelines still. My card is a vivo. That's not the main problem though.. after trying to redo it, I tried that empty.bin bios file and rebooted.. BIG MISTAKE. The damn site should tell people not to do that. I was stupid on that part. Now I don't get video to come up on my screen using the video card.. I'm using a backup GeForce 2mx.. I might see if I can find my old old voodoo 3 PCI somewhere... I may not still have it. Is there a way to get it back to normal? Yes I have my old bios on the bootable CD as bios dump.bin (shows up as bios_dum.bin in DOS). I tried flashing the bios just using a blank screen and going by what i remember and all that. Still no luck.. so could anyone help me?


----------



## Kanryo (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not sure if I entirely understand what your problem is, but if it's a BIOS error in your graphics card, and you can't make a CD boot to flash it, then try the Ultimate Boot CD.  It boots up fine, and includes a ton of programs you can use to fix problems in your computer.  You can simply use an ISO editor to add your BIOS editing program and the BIOS image to it(try to put it in the FreeDOS folder).  Then, start up FreeDOS off the CD and you can navigate to the folder containing the BIOS editing utility and the image, and flash the BIOS from there.  If this ISN'T what you needed to know, then at least I tried.  Good luck with whatever your problem is.


----------



## Darkmind (Oct 21, 2006)

My problem was I rebooted after i flashed my bios with the empty.bin file. No video came up at all. Luckily I found my old voodoo3 PCI to reflash my ati card bios with the original bios. It's all fine now.

Now I can't figure out why whenever I try to flash my ATI X850Pro with the x850XT bios with the modified flashrom program even, it doesn't unlock the other 4 pipelines. Can someone help me? My card is an AGP, and it's an ATI brand.


----------



## Darkmind (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, I figured it out. It's hardware locked.. stupid config_fuse crap... -_- oh well. I'm not gonna take a chance and do the conductive paint thing. This is an awesome place btw. Lots of info!


----------



## rxt (Dec 17, 2006)

*Flashing problem*

I have a Sapphire X1300 non-pro(256MB/128bit) graphic adapter. I found a new bios on Sapphire site. I got Winflash, and i tried to use it to update my bios. When I run Winflash, it says that my screend will go blank for a few settings, i confirm, and after, my computer freeze, and Winflash doesn`t start; i need to restart my computer. What may be the problem. Please help me with an ideea or some software support. I mention that Lavasys software shows OK my vga card, it shows even the bios version and type, without any problem.


----------



## 2THPIC (Dec 20, 2006)

can i flash the bios on a on-board video? my mobo has on-board g-force video.
i've been looking at installing a video card to boost up the graphics, but if i can peap up the video on the mobo that might be another option.


----------



## azyiz2 (Jan 6, 2007)

*9800 XT won't work after bios flash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Recovering from a bad flash

Use an old PCI card to boot your system while your AGP card with the corrupted BIOS is still installed. Your system should initialize the PCI card first. If this does not happen, remove the AGP card and turn the computer on with only the PCI card, go to your BIOS Setup and change the "Init Display First" option to "PCI". Now reinstall the AGP card. Your system should boot normally with the PCI card as primary display adapter. You can now re-flash the corrupted BIOS or use another one. Make sure you are flashing the right card by using the -i (ati) or -a (nvidia) command line option.................................


I tried this method, but my computer is recognizing the AGP Card as primary. When I start up my computer with the AGP Card in the slot the fan on the card is working fine, but no graphics. My keyboard flashes green lights. I've even booted the computer with the floppy in the A drive which contains the flashrom and bin. Still nothing. I have several PCI cards that I tried with my AGP Card and nothing. Need Help!


----------



## asif brohi (May 3, 2007)

*X800xl Bios File Corrupted*

HI GUYS iam new to this forum my problem is ati x800xl in use for 2 years fine now giving me                                                                                                                     problem . having no display at bootup and  by listening to the sound its sure that windows xp is loaded but still no display.gpu fan is running alright . another card inserted system working fine ,giving display . my sys spec are cpu AMD athlon 64 ,3200+,x800xl vivo,antec tp2 550.MSI K8N NEO 2 PLATINUM . Seagate 80 gb sata . kingston pc 3200 .512 *2 dual channal. by figuring out all possibilities i find out may be its gpu bios problem so iwent for bios flashing with another pci in the socket but failed having error 0FL01. After that i went to device manager i found x800xl is recoginzed by windows so i shut down and pull out pci card ,booted with x800xl , display comes fine idont know how , but it worked fine for whole night and in between i dumped the bios file using ati tray tool , and shutdown the computer for goodnight sleep , next morning its the same problem giving no display , now i am stuck here , i inserted another card and opened bios file which i dumped last night seems to me currupted , i am attaching file here so you experts firgure it out what the problem is sorry for the long post but i am helpless here


----------



## susyoshi (May 10, 2007)

Pls anyone help me i´m in big trouble.
I bad flashed my ati radeon 9550 now i doesnt work. Since i dont have a pci card i cant reflash my radeon again. Is it possible to flash using an onboard agp card? I´m using it now but i cant flash my radeon, it says no adapter found but i checked and its plugged in.
any help?


----------



## Steevo (May 11, 2007)

The onboard shares address space with the AGP port, so it is possible that the AGP slot is disabled when the onboard is used.




You could use a friends machine to do the re-flash.


----------



## susyoshi (May 11, 2007)

Steevo said:


> The onboard shares address space with the AGP port, so it is possible that the AGP slot is disabled when the onboard is used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I´m not sure if my bad flashed radeon is agp or pci express. Here is a photo of it. Can you tell me if its really AGP?


----------



## Howcomes (Nov 29, 2007)

susyoshi said:


> I´m not sure if my bad flashed radeon is agp or pci express. Here is a photo of it. Can you tell me if its really AGP?





Looks like AGP to me, So Intergrated Video disables the AGP port eh? That kinda explains a lot...Anyway to make it not disabled.


----------



## Simri (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is my story about when flash go real wrong.

First flash empty BIOS (128kb) reboot
Windows find new hardware (PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9400&SUBSYS_94001002)
flash new bios via Windows (ATIWinflash -f -p 0 newbios) and reboot
ops ati card total gone, efter i notice i flashed RV670 bios on my HD2900XT.
so im test to block the singnal from ATI bios (EEPROM) and dont work so im give up.
next day i think/imagine i have nothing to lose so im remove the EEPROM and wow atiflash find the card so next im test to solde back EEPROM but without connect VCC pin to PCB and atiflash find ati card  so efter boot usb flash im connect VCC (+) to PCB and try flash and atiflash flash without error.

sorry about my eng


----------



## dark2099 (May 6, 2008)

I need a little help with figuring out the cards listed in ATI flash, for the PCI card I am using its some old card a friend lent me (don't know the model or make or anything) and the ATI card is a VisionTek HD 2600 XT AGP.  When I do atiflash -i in DOS the read out is as follows

Adaptor   bn  dn  dID     asic            flash           romsize  test    bios p/n
 0           01  00  9586   Rialto          M25P05      10000    pass   113-3E4402-032
 1           01  00  9586   RV630/M76  PM25LV512  10000    pass   113-3E4402-032

I'm guessing for the flash command  "atiflash -p 1 newbios.bin"  but just want to be sure.


----------



## chrisyagami (May 19, 2008)

em, Hi everybody, i have a problem with the video card, Sparkle Geforce 8600 GT 512 MB (model SF-PX86GT512U2-HP), well, my problem is that my video card you see a very much point of colors, without letout see to me O__O, I have tried reestablish the BIOS of the video cards, for i don't can :s ... I have tried with NVFLASH and WFFLASH, without results, ... I have MOBO ASROCK  ALIVE NF6G VSTA, HDD SATA 2.5" 20 GB (XBOX 360 xD), DVD-RW SATA, CD-ROM IDEE, HDD SATA 160 GB....

someone knows or has succeeded flahsing this video card?

yaa ne Cry


----------



## marius.pozna (Jul 19, 2009)

have a hd2400xt mobility in a acer tm5720. flashed the ati and now got 3 beeps and blank screen at boot up. any solution to fix, maybe a MB bios with vga included? please, i need help with this. thanx...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 12, 2009)

man this is old didnt help at all flashing my 280 some one should update it


----------



## engr_alas27 (Dec 4, 2009)

brad7777 said:


> mod bios from teck powerups atiflash -p -f 0 modbios16p.bin after i restated computer
> video card did not start up is there any way i can fix this becuase i dont have a pci card
> to reflash agp card.
> 
> thanks brad


if you had a built in vga in your mobo you can boot that up while the  vga is in the cards slot for temporal display then boot with dos bootdisk, flash it again with stock bios ;-0


----------



## roast (Jan 7, 2010)

I liked this article, very useful. 

+1 to updating it though, it would be even better.

Do it W1zzard!!


----------



## Kimandsally (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi
Had problems trying to get USB stick to flash BIOS, followed instuctions to prepare the USB stick eveything goes fine then when I put USB stick in the PC and try to boot from it I get 
NO BOOTABLE DEVICE FOUND

Sorry for capitals but I have spelled it as on the screen.

Help please.


----------



## Igby (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, i made a bad flash with my ATI HD3850 AGP

the problem is, after booting with pci card, atiflash with -p 0 shows the "rialto bridge" and with atiflash -p 1 the pc freezes.
booting without pci-card to do a batch flash was impossible because the pc doesn't boot and makes no-gfx post-code beep
i've also tried to boot windows to use atiwinflash, but same here ... freeze when starting this tool.
any ideas?

or should i try to flash the ati-bios over the rialto-chip? i don't think so because in winflash the rialto was shown as an additional adapter and i never touched this ...

sorry for the bad english


----------



## nymfo123 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey. I have a really stupid problem with flashing:

I have made a bootable USB penn. In there i have installed DOS boot files, then after format i put in my bios file for 5770 HD, and ATIflash 3.79

So I boot to DOS

C> atiflash -f -p 0 asusunlockedbios.bin

But DOS can't seem to find the file. I have it extracted on my C disc as well as my USB pen. And the BIOS file should definately work as many other users use exactly this one (The BIOS that unlocks for some heavy OC'ing)

I have also tried to rename it to something shorter, like asusul and so on but with no results.


----------



## IXtreme (Apr 19, 2010)

Igby said:


> Hi, i made a bad flash with my ATI HD3850 AGP
> 
> the problem is, after booting with pci card, atiflash with -p 0 shows the "rialto bridge" and with atiflash -p 1 the pc freezes.
> booting without pci-card to do a batch flash was impossible because the pc doesn't boot and makes no-gfx post-code beep
> ...



try to get a specialist to remove bios rom from the board and flash it with externatl flash tool.


----------



## IXtreme (Apr 19, 2010)

nymfo123 said:


> Hey. I have a really stupid problem with flashing:
> 
> I have made a bootable USB penn. In there i have installed DOS boot files, then after format i put in my bios file for 5770 HD, and ATIflash 3.79
> 
> ...



do a usb boot disk with win98se boot files, rename .bin file to 1.bin, edit autoexec.bat with flashing code... that should work i guess


----------



## phanton net (May 21, 2018)

I buy 6 XFX GTS BLK ED RX 580 8GB OC+ 1425M D5 BP,  card and I want to make a bios mod, since the temperature is reaching 78 degrees, and the fans are 100%, the memory of the card is MICRON who has made bios mod to this card that remains stable.
what values do you recommend to have a stable rig and mining at its maximum speed without affecting the hardware.


----------

